# Us Cutter Mh Series Or Copam?



## s.gaspar (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello everyone. Ok so I’ve been going back and forth on trying to figure out which cutter to get. I would really like to get a Roland gx-24, but really can't afford to throw that much money at getting back into cutting again. I’ve read the all 3 reviews on the us cutter products and all seem pretty good, I’ve read on a few other forums as well about these cutters and all reviews have been good. Now when I first read the reviews here the mh (refine) did not seem like an option, and I wanted to go with the copam. Well after reading more I’ve heard from a good number of people that the mh series is a pretty good machine especially for the price. Also there have been a good handful of people that will swear by this machine saying how great it is. Now I know they are 2 different machines and it’s also comparing apples and oranges, but I’m really looking at getting a good size machine that will be able do what I need it to do. Now, seeing that I can get a 50" mh series for under $500 or I could go with a 48" copam its $1500, but that’s a big price difference. Now honestly I really don't need that big of a machine but my mentality is if I can go bigger it won’t hurt because now I have more opportunities. So I’m just wondering if you guys can help guide me on what I should do. I really appreciate any help you guys can provide. I want a machine that will be able to cut detailed designs and also be able to cut fairly small letters. Also to give some background on my history, I had a master pro 300-xy or whatever it was called. I felt this cutter had a lot of glitches and problems it would cut my big projects in half sometimes, it wouldn’t always complete the cuts and now after reading more the blades were horrible(I know that would have been an easy fix, but I didn’t find these forums til after I sold my machine). Thanks again for any help!!!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I would suggest checking USCutters support forum before you buy any MH series cutter. Here is a link to the first thing that came up MH-721 brick wall, head hurts


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

If you're willing to spend $1500.00 on a 48" Copam than I would recommend spending that same $$$$ on a 24" Graphtec. Anything over 24" wide can be tiled anyways.


----------



## s.gaspar (Feb 19, 2010)

see thats the thing i really don't wanna spend over $800 right now for one. and flowerboxx just so you know your one of the main reasons im thinking of going with the mh series


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I would not recommend a Refine anymore as they have changed "something" with the production of them and they are just not as reliable as they once was. I've got 2 of them here, one I wore completely out and the other one I still use as a backup machine. But I would not buy a "new" one today since something has changed on them from what I have read/heard.

The first one I had I couldn't tell you how much vinyl I ran through it and it worked "almost" flawlessly, the second one I had I ran a good bit of vinyl through, not nearly as much as I had the first one but I since got a Graphtec and use it as my main cutter and I also have a Roland printer/cutter so honestly I don't hardly ever use my Refine anymore, except to cut magnet material.


----------



## s.gaspar (Feb 19, 2010)

o ok well im very happy that you let me know that, then i may have just wait and go with a copam, now you say that anything over 24" i could just tile, do you see customers seeing that as an ok option for the bigger work? i know i could do that as i've done it before but just wondering how open customers would be to the idea of a 2 peice vinyl

and btw i saw you skins shirt i think, the football design on the red shirt, and i saw people ask for you to make a video of how to do that, were you ever able to make a video, because your work is pretty awesome and i would really like to get into making shirts if i could become skilled like that


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

s.gaspar said:


> o ok well im very happy that you let me know that, then i may have just wait and go with a copam, now you say that anything over 24" i could just tile, do you see customers seeing that as an ok option for the bigger work? i know i could do that as i've done it before but just wondering how open customers would be to the idea of a 2 peice vinyl
> 
> and btw i saw you skins shirt i think, the football design on the red shirt, and i saw people ask for you to make a video of how to do that, were you ever able to make a video, because your work is pretty awesome and i would really like to get into making shirts if i could become skilled like that


I've never had a problem with a customer complaining about tiling. I've only done a handful over 24" but they've never said a word about it. 

As for the video, no I never made one, it's actually very simple to do that "skins" shirt, simply cut one color then the other. Then press first layer for 2 seconds then the second layer for full time.

Also thanks for the compliment.


----------



## s.gaspar (Feb 19, 2010)

ok great thank you very much, i may end up going with a copam then since there are now issues with the refine. and to think of it i could always just tile and probably wont need to make things much larger then the 24" so i'll probably be ordering the copam 2050(i think thats it) thanks again for all the help and just to give you a heads up you will probably be hearing from me in the future asking for advice if you don't mind


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Fire away, I'll try to answer them the best I can. I'm not on here near as much as I used to be, but I'm still on here a good bit.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Also, a good inexpensive brand of cutters is the GCC brand. They come with out of the box software that is pretty decent as well.

www.gccworld.com


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I wouldn't call GCC an inexpensive cutter.


----------



## s.gaspar (Feb 19, 2010)

well guys i gave up on getting either of these cutters....
i was searching craigslist and found a super smoking deal i couldn't pass up. i got a complete computer system to run my business, a 24" graphtec ce3000(i think thats it) 3 might press have presses, 1 mightpress light(11x15), a hole lot of clothing(mens, womens, childrens, hats, sweaters), and a billion rolls of vinyl and transfer vinyl(ok not a billion, but a lot lol).i got it all for a once in a lifetime deal, and i really mean once in a life time deal!!! i need to figure out how to set my room up or just set an area up for all of this stuff.
here if my current work space


----------

